# Keep my Planet Bike Superflash or get a Soma Silver Bullet?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been using a Planet Bike Superflash on my commuter for the last few years. It is a pretty amazing rear flasher. Two negatives. 1) It's possibly the ugliest bike accessory of all time, between the white plastic and the mounting bracket. 2) I think it may be too bright and obnoxious. I hate rolling up behind people with them on the MUT, and figure I'm pissing off/blinding a good number of my fellow commuters by using one. 

So then I saw the Soma Silver Bullet in this thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=177459

I want. Only con is it's stupid expensive. Also, what's the flash like?










Maybe I should run both. I could duct tape or otherwise mount the Superflash on the back of my Ortlieb bag and only turn it on when I'm off the MUT.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

From this thread, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159196

"Let's just say it wins more points for style than it does for brightness."

Which is unfortunate, since it's very stylish.


----------



## fevans (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd be a little embarrassed to have that thing on my bike...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

My vote goes to the Mars 3.0 and Mars 4.0 lights. They look better, build is better than the superflash, and they are both brighter than the superflash, which apparently does not win points in your book. In my book, brighter is always better.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2211845&postcount=51

The guy makes them himself. Cheaper than the Dinotte lights, and with higher output. Stylish? Some think so. Some don’t.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Henry,

I see the Soma light I posted got you thinking.

I own the Soma, PB Superflash and Dinotte tail light.

In my opinion, the Soma Bullet is not bright enough to be the main tail light. The light is essentially a handlebar plug blinker light that has been installed into a beautifully made bullet housing. But at heart, it's still just a handlebar plug light, which Soma sells separate as kit for your bars.

With that said though, it is brighter than the first generation of handlebar plug lights that ran on watch/button cell batteries. These new style run on two AAA, so much more brighter than those of the past. But still nowhere near as bright as a Superflash.

It definitely wins more points for style than for brightness, I still stand by that opinion.

I bought the light for my steel lugged Kona Kapu because I wanted something more stylish than the Superflash and less bulky than the Dinotte. When I got it, I realized it was too dim to be my main light, I still kept it on the bike as a spare emergency light incase my Superflash or Dinotte ran out of juice on the road.

I am putting it on my Nashbar Touring city bike build, because I wanted something that was left theft proof since it bolts onto the bike instead of a QR clip mount. But I plan on clipping the Superflash to my backpack or belt in addition for real safety for city riding.

I will shoot a quick video comparison tomorrow nite of the Soma vs the Superflash. I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think multiple lights is better than one bright light. I usually use two or three cheapo lights and if I'm heading out of the city, a PB superflash too.

The Soma light looks like more form than function.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

too bright?


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

PB has a "stealth" superflash that has a clear lens and black housing with a red led

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/3034_1.html


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

ryball said:


> PB has a "stealth" superflash that has a clear lens and black housing with a red led
> 
> https://ecom1.planetbike.com/3034_1.html


The Stealth version of the Superflash is most subtle looking and blends in as ryball mentioned.









Niterider makes the Cherry Bomb, which is also a 1/2 watt LED, same output as the Superflash. The curved lens looks good I think.
https://www.niterider.com/prod_cherrybomb.shtml


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> too bright?


Yeah, if you end up riding behind someone with one you go blind.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Another possible alternative to the blindness problem: only use the flashing mode during daylight. It's generally said that drivers have an easier time judging distance with non-blinking lights. I tend to run my superflash on steady mode when night riding. It does use up the batteries a bit quicker.

Scott


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Perhaps mounting the Superflash low on the seatstay near the axle would reduce the blindness factor for others. This way you can keep it and be seen from a distance, but cars or cyclist close to you are spared of the light.

You could then mount a small Knog on the seatpost just to have a blinker at that height for cars that are close.


----------

